# feeding goldfish citrus?



## starrfish71

I was in a lfs yesterday, and saw slices of oranges in all of the goldfish tanks, and in most of them, the slices were completely bare and the goldfish had bellies so big if I hadn't seen the evidence of food, I would have assumed they all had bloat. 

Has anyone heard of this before? I want to know if it is safe, I'd love to try it!


----------



## garfieldnfish

I feed mine oranges once a month as a treat. It's like candy for them due to the sugar content but they love it. Mine also gobble up bananas and water melon. I cut both of those up into tiny bite size pieces so they won't pollute the water since they eat them right away. The oranges I leave in slices but in a small tank you will see the water get a slightly cloudy look. That will disappear within a day again. In a larger tank, 40 gal and up, you will not notice this.


----------



## cheseboy

starrfish71 said:


> I was in a lfs yesterday, and saw slices of oranges in all of the goldfish tanks, and in most of them, the slices were completely bare and the goldfish had bellies so big if I hadn't seen the evidence of food, I would have assumed they all had bloat.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this before? I want to know if it is safe, I'd love to try it!


I saw this im my Lfs too. Was it at petsmart?


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x

I know people who feed their goldies orange, iv never tried it, mainly coz my tank isnt very big and i was afraid of the acid in the orange messing with my PH.. would that be an issue?


----------



## garfieldnfish

You can divided the oranges into tiny pieces and the goldfish will gobble them up as you drop the in the tank. For a smaller tank I take one orange segment (peeled) and divide the individual compartments (for lack of a better word) and feed those to my fish. It is time consuming if you have a lot of fish, but I enjoy watching them be happy. It's just supposed to be a treat anyway so a small amount won't make a difference to anything, but a few happy goldfish.


----------



## BlueMaxx

never heard of this. I have some orange might give them a treat tomarro


----------

